# Only One Foot



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

This bird was bitten on the foot by a rat then it fell off, its got great markings to


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Very beautiful bird and very lucky he lost his foot instead of his head.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

if its a female she still can be bred, males with 1 foot cannot be bred.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Another lovely pij, Paul!

Looks like there is still a "stump" for him/her to get around? How is he/she doing with one leg shorter. Makes for quite a limp! I certainly hope the rat problem was solved!

Give this one EXTRA SPECIAL HUGS and SCRITCHES, please... 

Shi 
& Squeaks (who understands being "handicapped!")


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

And finch cheeps from "Flit" who's also one-legged (but a bit jealous, because your birdie still has part of that leg left   ) Hope s/he's doing okay. It's a beautiful bird.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh what a beautiful bird! Rats and snakes can be such a problem...hope the rats are gone.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely little beauty, hope the rat problem is not an issue anymore. That poor sweety must have suffered.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

warriec said:


> if its a female she still can be bred, males with 1 foot cannot be bred.


 Why can't a male breed? Its not like the baby will inherit the handicap. It was an injury not a birth defect, I'm confused


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Why can't a male breed? Its not like the baby will inherit the handicap. It was an injury not a birth defect, I'm confused


LOL, I think it is the mating that would create problems. But one footed pigeons whether male or female are clumsy on the eggs.

Cynthia


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh, yeah -- ask my little finch, Flit. He keeps sliding off (poor little guy), but keeps trying.

With a partial leg though, this bird might be able to manage it if the surrounds could help support his weight and if there was no competition for his mate.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

cyro51 said:


> LOL, I think it is the mating that would create problems. But one footed pigeons whether male or female are clumsy on the eggs.
> 
> Cynthia


OH  I guess that makes sense, I didn't think of THAT


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

the rat problem is sorted, this was when the pen was at my parents house. how i have the birds at my house there is no problem. She still breds well with the stump, at one point i thought i was going to have to put her out of pain but then she made a good recovery. The other birds that the rats had were killed about ten in total.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

mini paul said:


> the rat problem is sorted, this was when the pen was at my parents house. how i have the birds at my house there is no problem. She still breds well with the stump, at one point i thought i was going to have to put her out of pain but then she made a good recovery. The other birds that the rats had were killed about ten in total.


YIKES, Paul...what a shame! Your lovely pij was VERY fortunate!

There have been other heartbreaking stories about rats, snakes and other predators getting into lofts or other areas and killing pigeons

That's why this forum is really adament about building a safe area for the pijies! With the amount of information available here, there should be no excuse having beloved pigeons killed in this way. One can't be TOO careful!

Best of everything!

Shi


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

It was very sad to see my birds killed like that, so i moved them to a better placec.


----------

